# Pressing power button on PC tower results only in flashing of the blue light around the perimeter of that ON/OFF power button.



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Weird, almost sounds like it's stuck in the sleep mode or something, idk. Some people set their computers so when it shuts down it automatically goes into the sleep mode instead of actually off. Make sure yours isn't set-up that way by mistake or something.

Click on the start button, power button, shut down button. wait a few minutes then power back up and see if it boots up normally..


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

I do shut it down using sleep mode now and then during the same day, but then when shutting it down for the night, choose "Shut Down" and it turns off completely. But then the morning of the following day, sometimes I have to press the power button on the tower more than once before it grabs and initiates boot sequence. I'll stop using sleep mode and see what happens and get back...thx.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> I do shut it down using sleep mode now and then during the same day, but then when shutting it down for the night, choose "Shut Down" and it turns off completely. But then the morning of the following day, sometimes I have to press the power button on the tower more than once before it grabs and initiates boot sequence. I'll stop using sleep mode and see what happens and get back...thx.
> View attachment 635937





justplumducky said:


> I do shut it down using sleep mode now and then during the same day, but then when shutting it down for the night, choose "Shut Down" and it turns off completely. But then the morning of the following day, sometimes I have to press the power button on the tower more than once before it grabs and initiates boot sequence. I'll stop using sleep mode and see what happens and get back...thx.
> View attachment 635937


I started using Hibernate when shutting it down for the night, and it's doing much better now. Starting boot sequence with only one press of the power button, with only one exception of the flashing blue light surrounding the power button upon pushing it first time. It flashed only once however, then I quickly pushed it again, and it started and continued to boot up. Gonna watch closely and see what happens and keep track how I shut it down and restart it mornings. During the day when I go out for a while I don't use sleep mode or Hibernate. Just close all windows until I get back. But after I get it restarting OK again (without sleep mode), I try sleep again to see that triggers flashing blue light starts again.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

your power supply unit is faulty


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> your power supply unit is faulty


I'll change it, thx.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> your power supply unit is faulty


 I'll change it, thx.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Replaced power supply with Same peak wattage spec (430w), and now CPU cooling fan rpm is way too high. Already trashed original power supply.
Initial start up with power button is normal. Runs normally for a few seconds then two beeps and RPM climbs. Need to find different power supply with original cooling fan specs?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

a CPU fan that is running excessively fast means your CPU is overheating,

you need to remove the fan/heat sink from the CPU

clean all of the excessive dust off it,

clean the thermal paste off the CPU and heat sink with alcohol wipes,

apply NEW thermal paste, and reinstall everything


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> a CPU fan that is running excessively fast means your CPU is overheating,
> 
> you need to remove the fan/heat sink from the CPU
> 
> ...


Just prior to installing the new power supply, The unit had not been running nor plugged in for days. Installed the new power supply, turned it on. That initial start up was normal for several seconds, then two beeps followed by cooling fan climbing RPMs. Same story for all subsequent occasions when I turned it on after it had been sitting for a long time... No opportunity for the CPU to overheat. And during these subsequent occasions of turning it on after sitting idle for many hours, And during these subsequent occasions of turning it on after sitting idle for many hours, The high fan speed blew out quite a bit of dust from the CPU heat sink.
On this occasion tonight, I turned it on and let it climb until the RPMs leveled off, and simultaneously turned My flat screen on, and this was the message:























The cables from the new power supply or hooked up correctly. There isn’t any way to connect them incorrectly. Try the F1 and F2 Keys. Nothing happened.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

justplumducky said:


> No opportunity for the CPU to overheat.


A CPU can overheat in less than 2 seconds of being powered on, so yes there is opportunity,

I was a computer repair tech for HP for 15 years,

But you seem to know it all, so it's time for me to exit this thread,


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> A CPU can overheat in less than 2 seconds of being powered on, so yes there is opportunity,
> 
> I was a computer repair tech for HP for 15 years,
> 
> But you seem to know it all, so it's time for me to exit this thread,


A bit sensitive aren’t we...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

F5?


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

I might have checked the power settings to see what the power button was set to do before replacing the power button.
Yes, a CPU can over heat in seconds. You could try to find the manual for your PC and check the wiring against the manual that came with your power source. (Could the spec be different for the power saving options as well?) Some of these models have proprietary hookups and different power saving capabilities.) Sometimes windows can adjust when booting but.... 
Also Check in Bios. When you boot to bios, see if it finds the drives. Hopefully you did not fry your motherboards sata ports.
Course the first thing to do is unplug and plug back in the sata cables to make sure they are plugged in correctly and also do the same for the power cables for the drives... Not sure how they get power... there are varied methods... switched by the motherboard through different ways. Your computer may not be recognizing the drives because they are not correctly being powered...


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

wraiththe said:


> I might have checked the power settings to see what the power button was set to do before replacing the power button.
> Yes, a CPU can over heat in seconds. You could try to find the manual for your PC and check the wiring against the manual that came with your power source. (Could the spec be different for the power saving options as well?) Some of these models have proprietary hookups and different power saving capabilities.) Sometimes windows can adjust when booting but....
> Also Check in Bios. When you boot to bios, see if it finds the drives. Hopefully you did not fry your motherboards sata ports.
> Course the first thing to do is unplug and plug back in the sata cables to make sure they are plugged in correctly and also do the same for the power cables for the drives... Not sure how they get power... there are varied methods... switched by the motherboard through different ways. Your computer may not be recognizing the drives because they are not correctly being powered...


I’m in over my head with this, so I’m going to take it to Tech Support where I bought the power supply… Micro Center, Or get a new one. Had this one for a while, and it’s a “gamer” so I’ve been told. Have no use for a gamer nor know anything about it. Bought it used several years ago for its large capacity hard drive to record security cam footage. 
Thanks much for all your replies.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know why even discussing a computer that is from 2007, 14 Years old? 🤢 (running Windows 7, btw)
Just pull the drive, have someone help you get your Data, and treat yourself to a newer machine.
The End.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

justplumducky said:


> Dell XPS 420 PC. Anniversary Edition ( if I remember correctly).
> Pressing power button once then releasing, results in intermittent flashing of the light every few seconds (not holding power button pushed in). After several intermittent flashes, it stopped. Pulled the power cord from rear of the tower, let is sit several minutes, then tried again. Twice during this intermittent flashing (on its own), it momentarily (very short lived) tried to boot up, but dropped out almost as quick as it attempted to start.
> 
> Three more attempts like this, and it finally started up and is working good. Have not attempted yet to shut it down and restart.
> ...


So what was the prognosis. Had you put in a different video card that was draining power? If you go on FB or craigslist you can usually find a i7 for about 250.


----------

